

The Creative Phase - jack7890
http://www.avc.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This URL points to the front page, and the article will be replaced in due
course. The submission here ... <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1850763>
... points to the item in what will most likely be its permanent home.
Comments are best directed there.

------
taphangum
this was already submitted. Different url.

